
Ubershaders: A Ridiculous Solution to an Impossible Problem - fagnerbrack
https://de.dolphin-emu.org/blog/2017/07/30/ubershaders/
======
panic
Earlier discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14884992](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14884992)

